# outlaw tire weight?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone know how much a 25in and 26in outlaws weighs? i would really appreciate front and back weights


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you could check our tire weight chart.......................................

quick links.


----------

